# Apple iPhone Owners Club



## Durvelle27 (Oct 11, 2014)

After searching and seeing we don't have a club for iPhones i thought it would be a good idea to create one since we have a club for Android & Windows phones.

Just comment what model you have and IOS version along with size.





Model| Color | Size | IOS| User Name
iPhone 6 | Gold | 16GB | IOS 9.0 | Durvelle27
iPhone 5S | Space Gray | 16GB | IOS 8.0.2 | instg8r
iPhone 5S | Space Gray | 16GB | IOS 8.4 | Durvelle27
iPhone 5 | Space Gray | 16GB | IOS 8.4 | Durvelle27
iPhone 4S | White | 32GB | IOS 8.4 | Durvelle27
iPhone 4S | White | 16GB | JB IOS 7.0.6 | bubbleawesome
iPhone 3GS | Black | 32GB | IOS 6.1.6 | Red_Machine


----------



## XSI (Oct 12, 2014)

I had an IPhone 3GS few years back. Get it for free work phone. Despite many negative reviews I actually liked it (after I used 3part tools to unlock more possibilities). I didn't like the original "we decide what you can use" approach 
I was working in telecommunication company, so I used many features extensively. Battery life of course like many other smartphones simply sucks...


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a faulty 8GB 3GS (I think I damaged the ribbon cable to the earpiece when I took it apart once), an 8GB 4S that I don't use (because I hate iOS 7/8 and 8GB isn't enough anymore because the newer OSes take up too much space), and a 32GB 3GS which is my daily driver.  I kinda lost heart for the iPhones when iOS 7 came out, it just looks so ugly.  If they'd have kept the UI design from iOS 6, I'd be a lot happier.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 14, 2014)

ios 7.0.2 JB 16GB 4s white.
It usually only has ~500MB free at a time since I put movies on there. It's also cracked in the upper right corner.  I get a new one in August or September next year.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 20, 2014)

IOS 8.1 officially Launches today along with ApplePay


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 23, 2014)

I had the original iPhone back in 08. good stuff. lol


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 23, 2014)

Loving the battery in the iPhone 6






Also pretty excited that the iPhone finally supports Wifi Calling


----------



## Red_Machine (Oct 25, 2014)

Just like to make a correction, the 3GS only goes up to iOS 6.1.6.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 26, 2014)

5S 16GB iOS 8.1 Space Grey


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 26, 2014)

INSTG8R said:


> 5S 16GB iOS 8.1 Space Grey



Updated


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 26, 2014)

Turns out I updated to the iOS 7.0.6 jailbreak a little back. My bad.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 26, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> Turns out I updated to the iOS 7.0.6 jailbreak a little back. My bad.


Updated


----------



## peche (Nov 12, 2014)

Sup dudes, wanna share my loved ones

Current iphone:
Factory unlock iPhone 5 Space Grey 32GB iOS 7.1.1 evad3rs Jailbreak
Cydia Custom Tweaks:  Activator, control Task FlipcenterCenter, infinidock Springtomize3, Stride, Zeppelin

Other Iphone
Factory unlock  iPhone 3GS 32GB iOS 5.1.1 Absinthe Jailbreak
Cydia Custom Tweaks: Infiniti Dock, springtomize, overflow, noslide, bitesms, activator

1st iPhone: still working with minor damages in screen [screen  dead pixels]
iPhone 2GB 8GB iOS 3.1.3 Jailbroken// Jailbreakme
Cydia Custom Tweaks  Preference loader, Carrierunlucker, infinidock, activator, springtomize, bitesms


not an iPhone lover by the way.


----------



## peche (Jul 7, 2015)

well, a new jailbreak has been released, Taig untetered jailbreak for IOS 8,  also the directory has been upgraded and all repositories are reported to work flawless,

yesterday I did the jailbreak to my device,

iPhone 5 space grey, 32GB ios 8.4 jail broken,

Cydia  sources:


*Biteyourapple:*  repo.biteyourapple.net
*hackyouriphone:* repo.hackyouriphoe.org
*|ihackstore:* ihackstore.com/repo
*sinfuliphonerepo:* sinfuliphonerepo.com

those are my prefered repositories, excellent for getting free most tweaks and apps!


Installed tweaks:

Activator: excellent for customizing all tweaks, options and change bottoms,
Apple file conduit "2": used for exploring iPhone on the computer, with file manager software…
infinidock: lets  you  customize your icon dock, more icons, concave effect… I love it,
Springtomize 3: allows you to change colors, icons, text… well many more!
Zeppelin: custom carrier logo, nice!


go ahead…! jailbreak your device now!
{custom lock screen...}


 
{custom home screen...}


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2015)

peche said:


> well, a new jailbreak has been released, Taig untetered jailbreak for IOS 8,  also the directory has been upgraded and all repositories are reported to work flawless,
> 
> yesterday I did the jailbreak to my device,
> 
> ...


Nice 

I'm on IOS 9 currently so no jailbreak


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 14, 2015)

Updated to 8.3 jailbreak


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Updated to 8.3 jailbreak


Why not 8.4


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

Durvelle27 said:


> Why not 8.4


no you shall not update .. itunes or music sucks o new version... i rather the old music app....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2015)

peche said:


> no you shall not update .. itunes or music sucks o new version... i rather the old music app....


I'm on IOS 9 and I love it


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm on IOS 9 and I love it


noooooooo............ is not posible to love that crap ...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2015)

peche said:


> noooooooo............ is not posible to love that crap ...


Welp I do


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

Durvelle27 said:


> Welp I do


----------



## Jborg (Jul 14, 2015)

Iphone 4S Version 8.1 - tranplanted with  i5 4690k running @ 4.5ghz jk


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Iphone 4S Version 8.1 - tranplanted with  i5 4690k running @ 4.5ghz jk


----------



## Jborg (Jul 14, 2015)

peche said:


>


 You Jealous?


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

Jborg said:


> You Jealous?


Delidded chip?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jul 14, 2015)

peche said:


>


I don't understand why you don't like it.


----------



## peche (Jul 14, 2015)

the most important thing … simplicity, having the thing in its specific folder / row  / cell, also the fact that shuffle is shuffle not a dammit list… that include the songs you already heard and the ones you don’t, in the previous version if you shuffle the music then you close the app you will start every time a new list… now in the current version shuffle just makes a list about the song and the ones you haven't heard yet are the next ones… the played songs are apart and aren't be played…. shuffle was working as a option for every song .. now is just a bottom, you cannot activated it random whenever you want… while playing music…also the fact that there is a crappy apple music… I don’t care about other music … that’s why I got an iphone… for making my list, my albums and sync the music I want to play … don’t care about another music…and other way to play it… and also I love to make "contribution" albums and shuffle them …now I have to get back to playlists….


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jul 15, 2015)

Durvelle27 said:


> Why not 8.4


People have said it lags a bit on a 4s, and also I don't think I'm missing out on much. Re-jailbreaking and installing all the tweaks would take a while.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Sep 28, 2015)

Now have a Silver 64GB 6s


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2015)

still on iphone 5, i dont feel the need for upgrading ...

Regards,


----------



## R00kie (Sep 28, 2015)

I have an iPhone 4S 16 GB black atm with iOS 9.1 beta 2, moving to a 6s Plus in two weeks, cause... you know... Everyone wants to buy it and there weren't enough for me to get on release day


----------



## peche (Sep 28, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> I have an iPhone 4S 16 GB black atm with iOS 9.1 beta 2, moving to a 6s Plus in two weeks, cause... you know... Everyone wants to buy it and there weren't enough for me to get on release day


well.... 4S are pretty solid phones!


----------



## R00kie (Sep 28, 2015)

peche said:


> well.... 4S are pretty solid phones!



Well, they were, when they were still on their original firmware  now theyre just slow and sluggish as hell.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 28, 2015)

Does this thing have a removable battery yet?


----------



## R00kie (Sep 28, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Does this thing have a removable battery yet?


With a pair of screwdrivers, everything is removable.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 3, 2015)

My Black 64GB 6S should be here this week!


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2015)

INSTG8R said:


> 64GB


why?
dont know why that much ...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 3, 2015)

peche said:


> why?
> dont know why that much ...


The only options are 16, 64, and 128. 16 is too small, so 64 is the best option.


----------



## R00kie (Oct 3, 2015)

peche said:


> why?
> dont know why that much ...


Because theres no middle ground(32 gb), and 16 gb is ridiculously small.


----------



## peche (Oct 3, 2015)

16GB is ok... i always had 32GB phones... but 16GB is ok, 8Gb is nothing...


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> The only options are 16, 64, and 128. 16 is too small, so 64 is the best option.



Precisely! I have a 16GB 5S now and it's pretty much full. I wish they still did a 32GB that would have been my choice.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2015)

who wants an overheating iphone 6 these days


----------



## R00kie (Oct 3, 2015)

Eyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## peche (Oct 5, 2015)

iphone 6 /6S is pretty interesting... not that big, iphone 6 / 6s plus its pretty much big for me, so never gonna get one, ill see if i could get a iphone 5S 32GB or 6... also they are pretty expensive here in my country, 

Regards,


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 28, 2015)

Currently running around w/ a Space Gray 6+ 16GB OS Ver 9.2 and I have a Gold 6 16GB also running OS 9.2 (Bought for my better half).  But after installing w10 on my Nokia 925, which I regrettably gave to my mom, I'm getting the itch to go back to a windows phone lol


----------



## peche (Dec 28, 2015)

update, despite how much i hate big phones... got a hot deal on a brand new iphone 6 plus 16GB... 
im getting along with it ... kinda weird but nice one!


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

I like my 6+, it got me to sell my iPad mini lol


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 29, 2015)

Space Grey 6S 64GB


----------



## avatar_raq (Dec 29, 2015)

iPhone 5, white, 64 GB, currently iOS 9.2.1 with no jailbreak. I hope it will last till I can get my hands on iPhone 7.


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

waiting for jailbreak ios 9.1 or 9.2...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 29, 2015)

Debating on JailBreaking my 6+, still need to get the screen fix (still shattered in a OtterBox Defender case)


----------



## peche (Dec 29, 2015)

DarthBaggins said:


> Debating on JailBreaking my 6+, still need to get the screen fix (still shattered in a OtterBox Defender case)


iphone without jailbreak is just a phone... jailbreak is marvelous world!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

Idk, I have the 6s and don't feel the need to jailbreak it.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Idk, I have the 6s and don't feel the need to jailbreak it.


im here waiting  for jailbreak ... 
seen the time passing and taking a laugh at my face


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> im here waiting  for jailbreak ...
> seen the time passing and taking a laugh at my face


As an avid user of Android for ehhh 5 years or so my constant complaint was that I couldn't just get a phone and it'd be fast and just work. No iPhone until the 6s to me seemed like a formidable replacement for the ease of use of Android (for my usecase). This thing I just can't make it slow down and for what I do I just don't need a jailbreak at all. I guess if I made a stretch using a dark theme for the SMS portion would be nice but not a necessity.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> As an avid user of Android for ehhh 5 years or so my constant complaint was that I couldn't just get a phone and it'd be fast and just work. No iPhone until the 6s to me seemed like a formidable replacement for the ease of use of Android (for my usecase). This thing I just can't make it slow down and for what I do I just don't need a jailbreak at all. I guess if I made a stretch using a dark theme for the SMS portion would be nice but not a necessity.


tweaks for lock screen and home, cascade menu, and some customization's lad...


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 5, 2016)

If you use a are minimum of tweaks you can really speed up your device. One of my favorites is no slow animations, it really cuts down on the laggy feeling from the animations.

I also like movable9, as it lets you remove things from your statusbar, or move them around. Really keeps it clean.


----------



## peche (Jan 5, 2016)

i love springtomize and also cascade, those are the most important tweaks ...


----------



## DarthBaggins (Jan 5, 2016)

I still want to get a Nokia 1050 (Unlocked) and open it up to insider preview (w10 on the phones is amazing)  but still plan on repairing my 6+ soon and JailBreaking it


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 5, 2016)

peche said:


> tweaks for lock screen and home, cascade menu, and some customization's lad...


Yea, not much I'm really interested in. The phone the way it comes out of the box has left me pretty happy with. Now when I jailbroke my old iPhone 4 I did everything I could to speed it up but the 6s IMO just doesn't need it.


----------



## avatar_raq (Jan 15, 2016)

I recommend updating to iOS 9.3 (public beta). So far it runs smooth and fast on my iPhone 5 and iPad Air 2.


----------



## peche (Mar 14, 2016)

its official! 
My iphone 6+ already jailbroken !

http://en.pangu.io/


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 14, 2016)

peche said:


> its official!
> My iphone 6+ already jailbroken !
> 
> http://en.pangu.io/


Heads up for those trying it, for iOS 9.1 and 9.0.x only. Don't get your hopes up for 9.2+ yet


----------



## peche (Mar 14, 2016)

bubbleawsome said:


> Heads up for those trying it, for iOS 9.1 and 9.0.x only. Don't get your hopes up for 9.2+ yet


agreed! up to ios 9.1 !
nice i just installed most of my loved twaks, unfortunately there is not activator yet 
but springtomize, zeppeling and plenty more still online!

Edit: don't forget apple file conduit 2! for file sync and share with mac and PC!

Regards,


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2016)

untether has being upgraded on this jailbreak for iOS 9.1, also haven' noticed crashes or problems since the jailbreak!


----------



## peche (Sep 20, 2016)

Activator is now available for ios 9.1 !
just noticed about it!

Regards,


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 31, 2021)

WoW, nice. Using my 4th generation of iPhone right now. It's been a long journey from
iPhone 4 -> iPhone SE -> iPhone 8 -> iPhone SE2

Including an iPad1, which still works now.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 31, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> WoW, nice. Using my 4th generation of iPhone right now. It's been a long journey from
> iPhone 4 -> iPhone SE -> iPhone 8 -> iPhone SE2
> 
> Including an iPad1, which still works now.


Not bad

for me I’ve owned

iPhone 3G -> iPhone 3GS -> iPhone 4 -> iPhone 4S -> iPhone 5S -> iPhone 6S Plus -> iPhone XR -> iPhone 11 Pro Max -> iPhone 12


----------



## Atomic77 (Apr 20, 2021)

I actually have a Iphone 8 with the latest ios thats available I got it used from a friend. But I actually also have a iphone 6.


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

Bought an used 8 Plus about an year ago and I simply love this. Absolutely nothing to complain except the battery life.


----------



## freeagent (May 1, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Bought an used 8 Plus about an year ago and I simply love this. Absolutely nothing to complain except the battery life.


It might need a new battery by now. You can check it’s overall health. Once it gets down to 86 it could be time to start looking at a replacement.  Guys will run them down further.. a replacement at an apple store is pretty affordable. Or you could do it yourself.. I like warranties though.. 

I have a XS Max and it’s been a great phone. I’ve had a 4S, 5S, and a 7 before. I bought my wife an SE2.. I like this one better


----------



## Kissamies (May 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It might need a new battery by now. You can check it’s overall health. Once it gets down to 86 it could be time to start looking at a replacement.  Guys will run them down further.. a replacement at an apple store is pretty affordable. Or you could do it yourself.. I like warranties though..
> 
> I have a XS Max and it’s been a great phone. I’ve had a 4S, 5S, and a 7 before. I bought my wife an SE2.. I like this one better


Shows that it has 87% health, I'll go get it replaced soon.


----------

